# Illegal firearms found



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Illegal firearms were found , along with a few handgranades , full auto ak's and rpg's 
Many people have ak's in their villages back from 90's when everyone had one or two (full auto is illegal here)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

More context needed.
Where were these found?
Who had them?
Was there a potential threat stopped due to this confiscation?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Found in Georgia? Did you forget the link?


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

yes they were found here , no potential thread , as I said regular people have hidden and berried in the ground in villages , in mountains and so on , all of them who didn't gave them up in 94 still have it , the 4th picture is from today rest are a few months old.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

It's in Georgian but here also another one few days ago

shss m ukanono cecxlsasroli iaragi da sabrdzolo masala amoigo


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I do not blame your Georgian countrymen for catching weapons. One never knows. Any word on how they were found? Random search? Informant?


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

we will never find that my friend , but I think as in 99% of cases someone snitched them , someone from close ones. 
I mean from a view of a prepper , when there is total chaos , police is afraid to come out in the dark , and suddenly it get a little bit better and goverment tells you to give all guns to them , of course you will bury one or two with few hundred of rounds with some handgranades , years pass , you dont use them and after 20 years when the country is good and law is in its place someone snitches on you to the police and you get arested for minimum 5 years for illegal gun + I dont know how much it is for granades


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

isn't most of the able bodied men/women in Georgia armed thru the militia, reserves or the army? .... I thought the entire country was ready for the Russians after the last time they crossed the border ....


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Russia and its old Soviet satellites are awash in full auto AK's, and there are probably plenty of grenades around too. I just wish that more Makarovs would have made it to America, while the window was open.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good reason not to cache weapons on your own property.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

he's talking European georga as in the old soviet state, not usa georga.
I bet there is a boat load more and no ones talking they probably look at each other and say damn that sucks they found sergie's stash.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'll bet our Georgia has a bunch of this too.


----------

